# National University of Sciences and Technology



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey, Anyone here about National University of Sciences and Technology, a friend told me to consider this place, and I never have heard about it on this forum. Heres the site. Anyone have any info about this place let me know. Thanks 

www.nust.edu.pk


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

The National University of Science & Technology (NUST) does NOT have its own medical college. Instead, they have some seats which are reserved at Army Medical College in Rawalpindi and they have an admissions process for those reserved seats. If you get into the medical program through NUST, you go to Army Medical College but you're not required to serve in the military upon graduation (I'm pretty sure).

So to sum up, NUST does not have its own college.


----------



## Faiza800 (Mar 29, 2006)

rehan is correct..nust is affiliated with army medical college..so basically you study at AMC but you get your seat from NUST and your degree is from NUST as well..

I'm currently a third year med student at AMC: an NFC, which is a NUST foreign cadet. If you have any more questions about AMC or NUST, do let me know, I'll be more than happy to answer.


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Fairza800, how do you like the place? Is it strict? n I heard you guys have uniforms? how is it for a foreigner?


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Isnt Army affiliated with NUST instead of vice versa? =) I know Faiza just LOVES the army uniform!


----------



## Faiza800 (Mar 29, 2006)

the place is VERY strict...i mean u get fines or extra drills for things like not wearing your beret, not saluting, being in the library during lecture hours, missing wards...etc..etc...etc

But you get used to that eventually, the worst part about the place is the narrow-mindedness of the ppl...man it gets to u sometimes. All in all I don't think its the best place in pak for a foreigner. Not really a very receptive environment. The facilities and teachers are only second best to AKU especially since the college has started expanding. The admin is also getting a lot better...much more supportive of the students and they are finally favoring academia over discipline.

We do have uniform...which of course I do LOVE  Girls wear saris, guys wear khaki...but I've heard that the order has been passed to change to camouflage n that'll prolly be implemented in the next two-three years. I think its cool, can't wait to be walking around all commando-like (GI Jane).

Yoseph..NUST with AMC or AMC with NUST...orange juice, orange soda...whats the difference


----------



## meraal (Feb 8, 2007)

Faiza800 said:


> the place is VERY strict...i mean u get fines or extra drills for things like not wearing your beret, not saluting, being in the library during lecture hours, missing wards...etc..etc...etc
> 
> But you get used to that eventually, the worst part about the place is the narrow-mindedness of the ppl...man it gets to u sometimes. All in all I don't think its the best place in pak for a foreigner. Not really a very receptive environment. The facilities and teachers are only second best to AKU especially since the college has started expanding. The admin is also getting a lot better...much more supportive of the students and they are finally favoring academia over discipline.
> 
> ...


faiza could u guide me how to prepare for the test and which books is best and how many words should i prepare for english and from where?do u also tell me some good mcqs books
thanx#laugh


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

surprised to see that people actually are interested in this place


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Wasanbaloch said:


> surprised to see that people actually are interested in this place





Wasanbaloch said:


> WAIT... Is this guy serious???


You may want to work on the wording of your posts a little more often.

Just a thought.


----------



## Faiza800 (Mar 29, 2006)

Wasanbaloch...why would u be surprised, I mean u were the one who started the topic.

Meraal- I am a foreign student so I had to give the SAT2s in chem, physics, bio. Are u planning on giving the SAT2s or the local entrance exam? In any case, the best review books for both exams is the princeton review series. I just read those along with the regular high school text book and managed to do pretty well.


----------



## meraal (Feb 8, 2007)

Faiza800 said:


> Wasanbaloch...why would u be surprised, I mean u were the one who started the topic.
> 
> Meraal- I am a foreign student so I had to give the SAT2s in chem, physics, bio. Are u planning on giving the SAT2s or the local entrance exam? In any case, the best review books for both exams is the princeton review series. I just read those along with the regular high school text book and managed to do pretty well.


thanx faiza for ue help:happy:


----------



## Faiza800 (Mar 29, 2006)

no problemo..anytime man


----------



## Fizzy (Mar 4, 2007)

hey everyone... was wondering if all those applying to AMC (NUST) received the entry test cards?
cuz the engineering candidates here in isloo have already recieved their's...


----------



## ssamster89 (Jun 19, 2008)

hey, 
i will be attending army medical college soon, is there any foreigner that can talk about the experiences??..How are the dorms and how is life there??


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

sup people 
iv applied to nust for medicine as an overseas paki on my sat 2 scores and i have a combined score of 2330
i got a merit no of 1086 in the test...
do i have some chance of gettin thru


----------



## ayeshadow786 (Jan 21, 2010)

*i want to be 'a uk girl stuck in pakistan' lol. help?*



Faiza800 said:


> rehan is correct..nust is affiliated with army medical college..so basically you study at AMC but you get your seat from NUST and your degree is from NUST as well..
> 
> I'm currently a third year med student at AMC: an NFC, which is a NUST foreign cadet. If you have any more questions about AMC or NUST, do let me know, I'll be more than happy to answer.


 
salam faiza,

i want to be a 'uk girl stuck in pakistan' lol. i would love to go the the amc but need a lot more info on the application process as a foreigner. how do i apply through nust? is this a better way of applying? do you get army training throughout the 5 yr degree? so will you serve the army once you have finished your five year (assuming you havent done so already)? please help i would love to be an army doctor !!!!!!!!!!!!!

ayesha x


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

ayeshadow786 said:


> salam faiza,
> 
> i want to be a 'uk girl stuck in pakistan' lol. i would love to go the the amc but need a lot more info on the application process as a foreigner. how do i apply through nust? is this a better way of applying? do you get army training throughout the 5 yr degree? so will you serve the army once you have finished your five year (assuming you havent done so already)? please help i would love to be an army doctor !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ayesha x


Its look like you realy like army. well ask them. I think you will get your training beging of the frist year to end of the last year. thats why army college are saprate from othere. Army college do accept "SAFRISHES". it will better to have some one in army befor, or you have to get good grads. Good luck kee loving Pak army. Allah may help you regurd your wish.:happy:


----------



## ayeshadow786 (Jan 21, 2010)

hammad khan said:


> Its look like you realy like army. well ask them. I think you will get your training beging of the frist year to end of the last year. thats why army college are saprate from othere. Army college do accept "SAFRISHES". it will better to have some one in army befor, or you have to get good grads. Good luck kee loving Pak army. Allah may help you regurd your wish.:happy:


what are safrishes?????


do they require that i complte gces and alevels? or can i get in with gcse results?

thanks

do you have a number for the amc that i could ring directly????


----------



## ayeshadow786 (Jan 21, 2010)

coolblue_one said:


> sup people
> iv applied to nust for medicine as an overseas paki on my sat 2 scores and i have a combined score of 2330
> i got a merit no of 1086 in the test...
> do i have some chance of gettin thru


how do apply for nust? and whats a merit? what test do you have to sit? have you done alevels? what grades did you get?

thanks for your time and help


----------



## arooj10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey! Safarishes are basically hook ups! If you know someone who can get you in then your good!


----------



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

My sister goes to AMC and by the looks of it I would NEVER apply there. We moved back from USA and I dont know how the hell she survives there with all those discipline obbsessed freaks. No offense.

On the topic of safarishes or whatever, my friend happens to be the son of the dean of nust or amc I forgot...and his dad refused to get him in through 'corrupted' means. Personally that makes me happy to see the level of corruption has decreased from 100% to 99%. Ciao


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

Ayesha Arooj is right. well if you don't have any person in pakistan as social worker or any polition, its not problem. shafrish is not require. The better thing is ask Allah for safrish which, No one will reject it. pary to Allah for your self and for me and my all the friends who are going through these problems.

Aeysha its better to ask your parents what is shfrish. well if you have any uncal in army ask him to get you admission in AMC. Good luck keep trying don't give up, and don't forget to pray. :happy:


----------



## shambleen (Jan 2, 2010)

hey,
Is it better to apply through entrance test or through the SATs. I will be applying for national seat through SAT, will i have more probability or entrance test is better option?


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

SATs and entry exams are same. Get better,more probability. with SATs you have to pay more, so entry is better i think, but when you could pay and have no time so use SAT in HEC office. 


I any one know please add.


----------



## shambleen (Jan 2, 2010)

thanks hammad!


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

It's better to look up NUST's website...they even have an option of submitting your application online...the address is:
National University of Sciences & Technology 
Instructions for the online application form are available at this link;
National University of Sciences & Technology

By the by both links look same but lead to different pages on the website


----------



## arooj10 (Jan 11, 2010)

So does anyone know what the CNIC No. is? Because to apply online you have to have a CNIC number. And do foreigners have to apply online for NUST? Or do you just send your SAT scores?


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

arooj10 said:


> So does anyone know what the CNIC No. is? Because to apply online you have to have a CNIC number. And do foreigners have to apply online for NUST? Or do you just send your SAT scores?


CNIC number is the abbreviation for Computerized National Identity Card. Everyone is supposed to have one-even dual nationality holders(I have an overseas Pakistani one) You have to write your card number. If you don't already have one , you should get it made from the Pakistani Embassy in your country/state.
You have to apply online even if you are a foreigner because if you only send in your SAT scores how would they know who you are and what faculty you're applying for?

Oh and by the bye it's kinda shameless to ask but I'd appreciate it if you add to my reputation if you find this post helpful.#laugh


----------



## arooj10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey!
Thanks alot that clarifies a lot for me! Thanks and I totally don't mind!


----------



## sidra nadeem (Apr 23, 2010)

Could you please tell me how to get admission in AMC because there is nothing written in their official website. And when is the entrance test?
*
MOD EDIT: Read the forum rules, thanks.*


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

AMC refer to which college? Confirm please. Thanks


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

AMC=Army Medical College


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

AMC is also use for Ayube Medical college so thats why i asked.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

sidra nadeem said:


> Could you please tell me how to get admission in AMC because there is nothing written in their official website. And when is the entrance test?
> 
> *MOD EDIT: Read the forum rules, thanks.*


 
Use NUST web there is all info about admission for local and other students. Good luck Allah may help you.:happy:


----------



## sidra nadeem (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks


----------



## sidra nadeem (Apr 23, 2010)

not able to find anything helpful..there is nothing written about the dates of entrance test and apllication forms..


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

That's because the dates haven't been announced yet.


----------



## sidra nadeem (Apr 23, 2010)

are you sure??? because nust entrance test date is announced..can u do me a favour please..do let me know whenever the test date is announced??


----------



## Fakoo (Jun 9, 2010)

Can anyone guide me that is you have to take the entry test of Army medical college (NUST) then how should you prepare for it??? Which sort of questions are given and their number as well.


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

how should i prepare for the army med college entrance exam ? 

I have been told that we should prepare from fsc books and I am pouring over the syllabus , but the thing is I have also been told that the test will be mostly conceptual. And there aren't any good fsc practice books that are concept-based. All of the ones I have seen till now are all based on recall not understand/problem solving

So could anyone suggest how i should go about my practice for the test?


----------



## shoaib ali (Oct 31, 2009)

sidra nadeem said:


> Could you please tell me how to get admission in AMC because there is nothing written in their official website. And when is the entrance test?
> *
> MOD EDIT: Read the forum rules, thanks.*



HI, 
AMC (army medical college ) had conducted there test from 1 jun to 10
its sort of online test on computer based on 200 mcqs , time available 80 minutes, they have there own official and the joining dates particularly available on the specified dates :happy:



raidermary said:


> how should i prepare for the army med college entrance exam ?
> 
> I have been told that we should prepare from fsc books and I am pouring over the syllabus , but the thing is I have also been told that the test will be mostly conceptual. And there aren't any good fsc practice books that are concept-based. All of the ones I have seen till now are all based on recall not understand/problem solving
> 
> So could anyone suggest how i should go about my practice for the test?


hi, 
AMC (army medical college) had conducted there test from 1 jun to 10 , now every thing is closed , link below provide u enough information about the AMC (army medical )
Join Pakistan Army

, also army medical college and NUST are different institutes , although NUST have certain seats with army medical college but they conduct there own test scheduled on 17th of july ( as per written in admit card), u should have to prepare for it, the test is mainly from federal board books rather than A-level Or sat so if you are interested than study from federal board books , link provided below is for NUST undergraduate admission (MBBS or BDS ) and for other important informations
National University of Sciences & Technology


----------

